#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

** * 
                                     ( )              .
                                   .                     .
                ɡ                         .             (       670                                  " "    300  .      (49   )     40   ).
4-1-   : 
          ϡ       ɡ           
4-1-1-     
 -   :          ڡ                              ɡ                                                                                 . 
      :      ʡ   ɡ              ۡ             -        ɡ                  
                                                    . 
 -    :                          ɡ                   ɡ      ޡ                 ҡ                           .                 ɡ  ѡ             ʡ    : 
-     :                              .
-    :                           ޡ               . 

4-1-2       : 
              ǡ                                                         :
o           .
o            .
o            .
          .

4-1-2 -3-     
:                   .
 :      ɡ                .                               (- )                                        .       ǡ                                         .
-         :
                                .
                                   .
              .
-      : 
-              : 
            . 
                   . 
  
              . 
-        :
                         . 
                      ɡ                                    . 
                              . 

4-1-2  -4-      : 
:                                      . 
    :
              (       )                                  
 
                        . 
      : 
-           . 
-             . 

   4-1-2 -5-   :
                      . 
1   :         ʡ                       : 
-          . 
-        . 
-      . 
-            . 
-         . 
  2-  :                                                                                  ...... . 
-      :                  : 
-                    . 
-             . 


-                   . 
-                          . 
  4-1-2-6-    :                     . 
     : 
-       . 
-             . 
-                                        . 
-          . 
-         . 
-                       . 
4-1-2-7-   :                                     ѡ                . 
       : 
-                           . 
-                                                     . 
-                                 . 
-              . 

4-2-   :
                                           ,           . 
           :
1.        
2.      
3.       
                  ( ,, ) 
*See More:

----------


## tigerman2008

:Smile:

----------

